

Using Ember.js and Stripe Checkout - joefiorini
http://hawkins.io/2013/06/ember-and-stripe-checkout/

======
digitaltoad
Just a quick edit to the script to re-enable the purchase button if the Stripe
modal is closed.

[http://jsbin.com/alesuk/16/edit](http://jsbin.com/alesuk/16/edit)

------
SiliconAlley
Please enlighten if I'm mistaken but is this not, like, a microcosm for a
certain current culture of unproductive client MVC fetishism? What do you
think is easier to maintain, the officially supported data-attribute based
implementation here:

[https://stripe.com/blog/stripe-checkout](https://stripe.com/blog/stripe-
checkout)

or the model/controller code in the article? Maybe I've missed the point.

